# 10000 ex-battery hens to be slaughtered



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

i've posted this in various places on the site, trying to throw it out there as much as possible. the Little Hen Rescue centre is trying to rehome as many of these chickens as possible. they've been kept in awful conditions their entire lives, and with the 'business' going downhill, the 'farmer' is going to be slaughtering them, as he has nothing else to do with them.

Home

it would be great if anybody could rehome any of these chickens. i doubt _all _them will find new homes, but it's always worth a try, right?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Aww poor babys 
That pic with the feathers missing is awful , the farmer man should be pts not them!!! :devil::bash::bash::bash:
Hope the majority find new homes


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

me too. we're homing a few, but already have 17 chickens. we're building a 6x4 shed though, filled with nesting boxes and perches, so we've got some space. i know of a few other people homing some, but nowhere near enough


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Tho, with your pitch folks and over dramatisting, you all still feed you pets on feed made from them and all still eat at KFC.

Think you need to look at the reality of life before you start getting pitch folks out and wanting people murdered.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Tho, with your pitch folks and over dramatisting, you all still feed you pets on feed made from them and all still eat at KFC.
> 
> Think you need to look at the reality of life before you start getting pitch folks out and wanting people murdered.


don't make presumptions. my family only eats free range thank you very much. and for me to ask people to help save chickens that have been mistreated their whole lives? that's wrong, is it? get stuffed. and it's a pitch 'fork', dumbass


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

awe, a slip of the keys. What a shame. But you forget we had a long multi page thread on here of how people loved KFC and what my point I was making is, that most are Hypocritical and will eat keep chicken and not think twice about it. 

Yes I know about the rescue. It's on every poultry forum. 
Yes some are taking 2 or 3. Well done. However I myself rescued 55 a couple of weeks ago that had 2 days left before necking and these were free rangers. 

The best thing is to help the campain to stop battery farms altogether. Not to give the farmers an outlet were they can charge more than what they get via slaughter. Public not buying battery eggs, actually making a stand. But fact is, how many people on here can whole heartedly say, that they would never, ever touch a battery egg or shed raised chciken because it's cheaper? 
How many will be truthfull enough to say that they make a point of checking everything they buy, where it is from, that they make a point of shopping with thought for what they are eating?

I don't buy any poultry products,, I have my own freerange flock, raise my own freerange slow growing pure breed meat birds. I pay more to feed my chickens than it costs in eggs and meat, but more worth it as they are happy and loved and get to see daylight.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> *awe, a slip of the keys*. What a shame. But you forget we had a long multi page thread on here of how people loved KFC and what my point I was making is, that most are Hypocritical and will eat keep chicken and not think twice about it.
> 
> Yes I know about the rescue. It's on every poultry forum.
> Yes some are taking 2 or 3. Well done. *However I myself rescued 55 a couple of weeks ago that had 2 days left before necking and these were free rangers. *
> ...


good for you. the R key is quite far off from the L key, so that's not quite a slip. and how can i possibly forget a thread i never read? apparently, you don't have to buy poultry products, as you produce your own. not everyone can do that though. and as much as i will eat free range chicken, i could never eat one of ours, as we consider them our pets. and you rescued 55. good for you. honestly, that's a nice thing. but you quite obviously have the resources to do so. you rescuing 55 is the equivalent of some people rescuing 2 or 3, as they probably have alot less space available. i've read a few threads you've been involved in, and someone i know told me that the name on forums for peole like you is 'trolls'. just because the person earlier said the farmer needed to be pts, that didn't mean he was going to go jab him with an air filled syringe, did it? it was just their opinion. now you've voiced yours, let people that actually want to help contribute, could you? thanks


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Nicquita said:


> don't make presumptions. my family only eats free range thank you very much. and for me to ask people to help save chickens that have been mistreated their whole lives? that's wrong, is it? get stuffed. and it's a pitch 'fork', dumbass


I do actually find that last bit quite offensive and uncalled for. As with the rest of your posts.

And really calling someone names on a public forum does this cause no good at all.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> I do actually find that last bit quite offensive and uncalled for. As with the rest of your posts.
> 
> And really calling someone names on a public forum does this cause no good at all.


that's a good point, but i can honestly say that tihis is the first time i have ever participated in an argument like this on the forum, and it's purely because i am firmly against what pimperella is saying. also, you do have to be at least a bit of a numpty to spell fork with an l


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

So your firmly against the abolition of Battery cages? Why so you can get your sick kicks claiming to care?

The fact that you state you Disagree with everything I have said, only shows you up as the liar you are. Claiming you care when in fact you don't.

One thing to rememeber dear. Is that you start slagging said farmer off on public forums, and that said farmer can just as easy turn round and say 'be done with the hassle, they can all go to slaughter?' What with the fact that every poultry forum makes sure that they don't because it has happened in the past.

And how sad that your only comeback is a spelling mistake.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

:roll:eace:


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> So your firmly against the abolition of Battery cages? Why so you can get your sick kicks claiming to care?
> 
> The fact that you state you Disagree with everything I have said, only shows you up as the liar you are. Claiming you care when in fact you don't.
> 
> ...



i disagree with your little opinion that basically says 'don't home the chickens, just don't buy the eggs anymore'. everything get's done little by little. and reading through past posts on your part, you're the liar. not me. i however, have never been been in an argument on this forum, and just don't like you. how exactly is it 'pretending to care'? all i've done is asked people if they can rehome a few hens. and i didn't slag off the farmer. all i said was that they were going to be killed, which is true. i was not the one that said to kill the farmer, so, and i'm, repeating myself, get stuffed. not everybody is going to stop buying bettery hen eggs, so for now, people can't really do that much. homing these chickens is little in the run of things, but it's a start.


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

the moor hens you rehome the more they doit why not every one stop buying eggs from the shop buy them from a local farm that way you know ther free range only way to stop this you rehome one they may never lay carry vivosues parasites ect


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

dogmandango said:


> the moor hens you rehome the more they doit why not every one stop buying eggs from the shop buy them from a local farm that way you know ther free range only way to stop this you rehome one they may never lay carry vivosues parasites ect


 
Hiya Dogmandango! : victory: 

It si so very true tho. I wasn't saying don't home any. I was stating the fact that if people stopped buying battery eggs, then there would be no hens suffering that way to have to rescue.
The fact that you are a child means you have no really view on the world yet. You all het up with out the right direction. 
I never said you had said you wanted to kill the farmer. Please show where I directly did? I said having people say that the farmer should be pts would only cause, if wind of him or her being slagged off for allowing them to be rescued, that he/she could well pull the plug on it all and refuse to allow them to be rescued if he is going to be slagged off.
I have 10 ex batts, got by someone who wanted to help. then realised it was too much like hard work and I ended up with them as a secondary rescue.

Battery farming is wrong, full stop. The only way to stop anything is buy public awareness, that if they didn't buy them, then the market for them would stop. Thus meaning battery farms would have to change on public demand.
It is rather simple. Rather like you. :whistling2:


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

Where exactly are you based Nicquita? Interested in collecting some. Norfolks fairly big lol. About 8, maybe more. We already have 2 ex-bats left from a batch of six, and there's a friend who wants some, and a local school who would like 2.


:2thumb:Great work!



> if they didn't buy them, then the market for them would stop. Thus meaning battery farms would have to change on public demand.


That's a pretty daft argument. The farmers make most of their money out of the battery hen's eggs, not by selling them! Even if people didn't buy them, the farmers still make money from selling them for chicken nuggets and pet food.

It is not the farmers who are the sadists, it is the government and supermarkets. Farmers recieve so little money for their product they are forced to keep animals in battery conditions. And organic or free range produce is more expensive, so consumers buy more intensively farmed products, thus fuelling the trade. I'm not saying I don't like it, it's just the way the world works.



> may never lay carry vivosues parasites ect


 They shouldn't. farmers treat their chickens otherwise they would die out pretty quickly in the cramped conditions! Also, they will lay. They are not past laying age, they are just past "peak efficiency" (about 1 year old) Bear in mind chickens naturally live around 5 years!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

axorozzas said:


> Where exactly are you based? Interested in collecting some. Norfolks fairly big lol. About 8, maybe more. We already have 2 ex-bats left from a batch of six, and there's a friend who wants some, and a local school who would like 2.
> 
> 
> :2thumb:Great work!
> ...


 
And if you actually read what I said instead of scanning and making up something different. You would clearly see I said IF PEOPLE STOP BUYING BATTERY 'EGGS' THEN THER WOULD BE NO NEED FOR RESCUE. 

The thread starter is also playing no part in this rescue, she has merely cross posted what has been posted on every poultry forum.


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

Apologies but reality is people WON'T stop buying battery hen eggs! You can't help it if some people, especially in a recession, want to buy cheaper eggs!

It is up to the supermarkets to stamp out the sales of intensively farmed eggs, chicken, pork etc. If the supermarkets stopped stocking them, people would not be able to buy them, and farmers would change their ways in order to make money, then, as you say, there will be no need for rescue. It's a simple as that!

I don't get what you're trying to do here. I read your post about how you keep your own flock of chickens and I respect you for that. All of us agree that people should stop buying the products, but you find the compulsion to argue with us.I can't blame Nicquita for losing temper with you, he has put the effort into raising publicity and I was only trying to tell people in general what the background isssue is, but you clog up the thread with petty arguments. Please leave room for people like me who want to actually rescue some of these chickens.

Thanks anyway Pimperella for telling me Niquitas not involved. He really should have made that clear. 

But Niquita


> it's a pitch 'fork', dumbass


 That was a bit uncalled for, and I'm sure you realise that now.

(sorry if this post read a bit odd, I started with an argument then edited most of it out because I got too heated)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

My arguement was with the second poster. Thread starter got on her high horse as she had not bothered to read it properly.
If you get threads like this, They should highlight the work that Battery Hen welfare does. Not to slag off the farmer as in the second poster, which, in all honesty, could easy get back to said farmer, who will pull out of allowing the hens to go to rescue. Have you not noticed that they don't slag off the farmers when rescuing these hens? It's always 'we have liased with the farmer who has agreed to allow us to rescue xx number of Chickens.'

My point was that making pitch FORK gestures and saying the farmer should be put to sleep, kinda dosn't help all the hard work that has been done in getting the rescue together in the first place.


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

Agreed all the way with that one:2thumb:


----------



## jennibear (May 16, 2009)

See the bigger picture - even if you only buy free range eggs and chickens - what about all of the other products you buy.

Shop brought cakes, quiches, mayonnaises, ice cream to list just a fraction of egg containing products - they all contain eggs and the majority will not be from a free range source. Also do you ever eat out - where do you eat out and what do you eat because all of the pre prepared stuff they buy is not welfare orientated. People claim to only buy free range - but they do not, 1000's of products use egg as a binder or egg white (albumen) as a stabiliser even if you do not necessarily associate the product with eggs.

The actual market of raw eggs is the smallest outlet for "farmed" eggs of any variety, most contract farm and supply their eggs direct on a quota to a manufaturer of other products because thats where the money is so even if the entire country switched to free range eggs tomorrow battery farms will still exist until society is prepared to ditch the money grabbing conglomerates that are supermarkets - but then saying that supermarkets are consumer driven so you buy it they stock it!

I see hundreds of different farm systems every year, some good, some bad and my own smallholding is free range organic, but that doesn't make me a saint and YES hands up I have purchased cheap products from the supermarkets before - and its not nice but its better than starving when you lose your job and the dole gives you £75 a week to raise a family of 4 on so I can sympathise with people for whom there is no choice because I dare any of you to pay all of your bills and feed yourselves for that money - and I was fortunate enough to have all of my own chicken, pork and eggs to eat. How many of you here are prepared to admit that you have brought these products and how many can hand on heart say they have never purchased anything containg eggs - not even that ice cream on a hot summers afternoon.

Theres more to this than just rehoming a few ex batts, it will never solve the problem and for every 1000 that are rehomed 50,000 go to slaughter - but I asume that you all of you with dogs and cats buy canned cat/dog food or dried crunchies - where does all this chicken come from. But then every little helps and a few that have new homes is better than none.

And for those of you vaugly interested "free range" as stated on the labels in the supermarkets is a croc of $%*£ - read the DEFRA guidlines for free range - you will see that they still have very little in the way of allocated space AND the DO NOT have to have access to the outside world. The only difference between battery, barn and free range systems is how much allocated space they have. My hens in the "hospital" wing are classed as free range because of the size of the cages they live in - and they live on racking in a shed until they are well enough to go back outside. 

Before just slagging each other off and getting on your high horses - think hard about what went into your shopping basket over the last year and not just chickens - welfare I see on farms is abismal - how many purchased Muller yoghurts, supermarket milk, cheddar cheese - the worst welfare cases are usually dairy animals and usually those farmed on contract for products like these. Also have you brought sausages, bacon, steak - any of you been onto an intensive dairy unit or a pig producer recently - this list goes on and on. People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones - THINK HARD, we are all as bad as each other and unless you are fully self sufficient then you are too!


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Hiya Dogmandango! : victory:
> 
> It si so very true tho. I wasn't saying don't home any. I was stating the fact that if people stopped buying battery eggs, then there would be no hens suffering that way to have to rescue.
> The fact that you are a child means you have no really view on the world yet. You all het up with out the right direction.
> ...


 
:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
i was not aiming my post at know body i was stateing my views 
as for child im 24 as for simple i have dislexer so an opalage is in order as i stated my view if i had wanted to pull some one up then i would quote it every one is entiteled to ther own view


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

dogmandango said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> i was not aiming my post at know body i was stateing my views
> as for child im 24 as for simple i have dislexer so an opalage is in order as i stated my view if i had wanted to pull some one up then i would quote it every one is entiteled to ther own view



I think that was aimed at Nicquita, not at you dogmandango.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

to be honest, i was just about to apologise to pimperella via pm, but i think i'll do it here, as it just makes more sense. i called her a dumbass last night, and then couldn't edit it, even though i wanted to. one of our chickens, Polly, was booked for the vets this morning, and we all knew she was going to be put to sleep, so i think i was really just venting, and as pimperella posted something i could argue with, i just kind of typed, not really paying attention. as it is, in my 200+ posts on here, i have NEVER involved myself in an argument on this site, as i tend to think it abit redilculous. but pimperella, i am sorry, i don't tend to call people dumbasses very often. nor anything else for that matter. however, it is a bit childish of you to call me a child, as in this post, all you are doing is indulging in an equivalent of my childish behaviour. you can't assume that because i am only 17, i have mangled world views. everyone opposes someones view of the world, but no one is really 'wrong'. an opinion is an opinion.

p.s, for others, i thought i had included in a post somewhere that i'm not involved in the rescue, just thought it needed to be thrown out there? if you're far from the rescue, best thing to do is contact people at the LHR.

p.p.s, i'm a girl, for those of you that keep calling me 'he'


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

jennibear said:


> See the bigger picture - even if you only buy free range eggs and chickens - what about all of the other products you buy.
> 
> Shop brought cakes, quiches, mayonnaises, ice cream to list just a fraction of egg containing products - they all contain eggs and the majority will not be from a free range source. Also do you ever eat out - where do you eat out and what do you eat because all of the pre prepared stuff they buy is not welfare orientated. People claim to only buy free range - but they do not, 1000's of products use egg as a binder or egg white (albumen) as a stabiliser even if you do not necessarily associate the product with eggs.
> 
> ...


 
This is an excellent post people dont realise that most conveniance foods contain intensively reared animals including canned soups. Yes most dog kibble contains intensively reared animal by products but what about the Barf diet lots of dog people feed their pets as it certainly isnt Free Range bones they are getting free from the abbatoir
At our Sanctuary we have over 60 Organic Free range chickens,ducks and geese that have between 3 and 5 acres to roam(depending on what fields we are resting) and they are all rescues


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

dogmandango said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> i was not aiming my post at know body i was stateing my views
> as for child im 24 as for simple i have dislexer so an opalage is in order as i stated my view if i had wanted to pull some one up then i would quote it every one is entiteled to ther own view


 
I only said hello to you. Notice the gap between me having said hello/ What with me having said how sad I felt for you when you got all you birds nicked. On both here and the poultry forum. Think your getting a tad egoticaly thinking the whole post was ddicated to you hun. and I certainly never have a go at anyone for dislexia, I have 2 sisters who would more than likely slit my throat if I ever did.
So, I have no need to apologise for something that I haven't done. My ref to child was because nic is 17.



I accept your apology tho Nic. Rough time with the chucks and all.

I just type the way I talk, and would talk to someone face far better cause you would tell were I put certain stuff sarcasticly and others the extra passionate ephisis.
I deal with clear cut facts about reality and don't burden myself or others by dressing things up to sound nicey nice. Just happens to be the way I am. I am very upfront about how aniamls welfare and farming is concerned. I have been brought up within farming, studied at Myerscough in Preston. So I know what surrounds farmers etc. However, not all farmers are anywhere near as poor as they make out they are. FACT. They like to claim they are but certainly they are far from it. I knew of one battery farmer who had a far few pretty sweet cars and holidays etc. They don't want to change what is easy to them. It has nothing to do with them being able to afford the transfer over to freerange or even at the very very least, barn birds, cause even tho, Again I would not touch barn birds or eggs, it's certainly a step up from battery farming.

Yes, I do watch what I buy, read ingredients. I have to because my son has Autism and we manage the type of foods that he eats, even down to I make my own mayo, I make my own jams and curds (lemon curd etc all contain egg) Dips, sauces etc. All I make myself, or hubby makes. He makes an amazing quiche from out own eggs from our own birds.

Heated debates are good, and healthy. Just not when it comes to knot picking on a typo to become a whole heated base for a row.
I'm glad I avoid here or anywhere when I'm stressed, cause the Samaritans would be over run with calls.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

i came on here while stressed as had nothing else to occupy my mind. we've lost a few chickens this week, which has been heartbreaking. two of them were not very old at all. poor little Bella, my barbu d'uccle, was always squeaking, and had a wonky beak. the vet said there ws nothing we could do but try to keep her hydrated. and then it turned out that another of our chicks was a rooster, and had to be taken back and swapped, which was also awful. we've been assured he'll be kept for breeding though, as the place we get our chickens from doesn't really do necking (thank god). i think Polly was the last straw, and i had to let it out somewhere. to be honest,, i'd rather argue with hundreds of people on here that i don't know, as opposed to further upsetting my family, who are also grieving at the minute. again, i apologise for that. my original intent was just to try and find some of the ex battery hens a new home, not get into an argument over something silly. the mispelling thing was just something that was there that i could start a row over.


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

We've also lost 4 of our ex bats :sad:

1st One was killed by the cat that lives over the road and keeps coming into our garden!:cussingeven though that chicken was bullying the others, it does not detract from the cat's murderous intent)

2nd one got a serious leg tumour:sad:

3rd was killed by the others one day when we were out because it had vent bleeding:sad:

4th only just passed away last weekend. It just grew steadily weaker:sad:

Please don't say my family are not good at keeping chickens. We have had four batches that have lived long and prospered. And also it was not because they were battery hens. We'd had them quite a while, and were all fighting fit before these cases happened.


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> I only said hello to you. Notice the gap between me having said hello/ What with me having said how sad I felt for you when you got all you birds nicked. On both here and the poultry forum. Think your getting a tad egoticaly thinking the whole post was ddicated to you hun. and I certainly never have a go at anyone for dislexia, I have 2 sisters who would more than likely slit my throat if I ever did.
> So, I have no need to apologise for something that I haven't done. My ref to child was because nic is 17.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

axorozzas said:


> We've also lost 4 of our ex bats :sad:
> 
> 1st One was killed by the cat that lives over the road and keeps coming into our garden!:cussingeven though that chicken was bullying the others, it does not detract from the cat's murderous intent)
> 
> ...


ours weren't ex bat chickens. we have a range of chickens, just because we love them. they were just family pets  apparently, with our chicks, it was just 'one of those things'. our other 15 chickens are all fine and healthy. we've just had a horrendous week.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

axorozzas said:


> We've also lost 4 of our ex bats :sad:
> 
> 1st One was killed by the cat that lives over the road and keeps coming into our garden!:cussingeven though that chicken was bullying the others, it does not detract from the cat's murderous intent)
> 
> ...


Loosing much loved pets is never easy. 
Tumours can hardly be avioded by anyone and just come about randomly. 
Hens attacking another due to having a bleeding vent, thats just hens and they can seem very aggressive at times including down right evil. 
Sadly Battery hens often don't live very long, due to having been bred to churn out high amounts of eggs within there first year and it has an impact upon them longterm. 

I have a 5 year old ex Bat called Scrags, she is an old tatty old scraggy chuck, hasn't laid one egg in the 6 months we have had her, but she is a constant companion to Jabba the cluck.
Don't get me wrong, we have our pets and we have a seperate area were young cockerals can run about and get bigger as we breed for showing, sadly homes can not be found for cockerals that don't meet the standard and it's frown upon to sell substandard cockerals as it encourages poor breeding. Hens not so much cause people nearly always want garden layers of pure breeds and don't mind pet quaility. 
I have my pets, I have my breeding/show pets, and I have my eating pets. All are loved just as equally as each other. We give them the respect the deserve because they help my children grow. And because of that, we are in praise of our poultry for what they do for us, so we do a lot for them.


----------

